# RTA UPGRADE: Juggerknot v2 or Dead Rabbit v2?



## Peach23 (11/11/20)

Hi, 

I want to get a new dual coil rta and have decided on either the QP Design Juggerknot v2 or the Hellvape Dead Rabbit v2. What would you guys recommend? Please give reason why you prefer your answer. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (11/11/20)

TBH I haven't tried either of these yet but I'm a fan of QP Designs products, always well built and flavour production is always on point. If you haven't tried the QP M25 Fatality yet then you must because the flavour that comes from that atty is amazing, my favorite dual coil RTA to date.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (11/11/20)

Purely based on online reviews, I would say the JK 2... every review of the Rabbit I have seen has been lackluster, while Bogan rates the JK as the best top airflow RTA he has ever used.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## LeislB (11/11/20)

I have both, what do you vape mostly, fruit or dessert? I find the that the Dead rabbit V2 RTA shines with dessert juices, they are amazing in there. I use the Juggerknot for fruits and it does really well with them.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Peach23 (11/11/20)

Yeah I also read/watched a lot of reviews. Thats why I'm not sure. I have only been vaping a rta for about 6months ( Hellvape Destiny). The juggerknot v2 is really grabbing my attention, but also I've heard great things from the DRv2.

Thanks for all the comments..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Peach23 (11/11/20)

LeislB said:


> I have both, what do you vape mostly, fruit or dessert? I find the that the Dead rabbit V2 RTA shines with dessert juices, they are amazing in there. I use the Juggerknot for fruits and it does really well with them.


I'm mostly a desert/cereal guy.. But like my fruits now and then..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (11/11/20)

Peach23 said:


> I'm mostly a desert/cereal guy.. But like my fruits now and then..


What mod are you using? Just remember that the JK 2 is BIG at 28mm. If I may throw another option into the mix, I recently bought my wife 2 of the new Kylin Mini V2. The deck on it is big, so there is more than enough space for a monster coil. The flavour is REALLY good, airflow is super smooth and with the price difference between it and the JK, you will have enough spare cash for a new mod.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LeislB (11/11/20)

Peach23 said:


> I'm mostly a desert/cereal guy.. But like my fruits now and then..


Then I would start with the DR V2 RTA. It won't be your last atty so there's always time for the Juggerknot later.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Peach23 (12/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> What mod are you using? Just remember that the JK 2 is BIG at 28mm. If I may throw another option into the mix, I recently bought my wife 2 of the new Kylin Mini V2. The deck on it is big, so there is more than enough space for a monster coil. The flavour is REALLY good, airflow is super smooth and with the price difference between it and the JK, you will have enough spare cash for a new mod.


I saw its quite big.. I have a Gen now, but want get a new mod as well.. Looking at a Luxe 2.. That would fit the JKv2.. I think haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Peach23 (12/11/20)

LeislB said:


> Then I would start with the DR V2 RTA. It won't be your last atty so there's always time for the Juggerknot later.


Thanks, maybe I'll do that..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/11/20)

They both have great reviews, and as I haven't tried either of those YET, I'd say take both and join us down the rabbit hole with a comparative review.
You know you're going to want another ... and another

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------

